# java methode über "onclick" aufrufen.



## testur (29. Aug 2007)

hi

weiß jemand, wenn ich jetzt z.b. eine mehtode hab, die über ein onclick aufgerufen wird, welche dann 2 paramater benötigt, wie ich die dann über den direkten link aufrufen kann?

z.b.



```
[url="#"]1[/url]
```



gruß
testur


----------



## trazzag (29. Aug 2007)

du bist sicher, daß du nicht von JavaScript statt Java redest?


----------



## Guest (29. Aug 2007)

hi

ich hab dann in der js eine methode, die aufgerufen wird... 
ui, jetzt fällts mir selber grad auf... eine js is vermutlich java script... 

kann mir trotzdem jemand weiter helfen?

gruß


----------



## merlin2 (29. Aug 2007)

Ich mit meinen bescheidenen JavaScript-Kenntnissen vielleicht, aber ich verstehe die Frage nicht.


----------



## Jonnsn (29. Aug 2007)

er meint wohl wie der Befehl aussehen muss, damit er bei einem Klick auf diesen Link die Methode "rate" mit den beiden Parametern "dude" und "1" aufrufen kann - syntaxmäßig...


----------



## merlin2 (29. Aug 2007)

Warum nimmt er dann nicht einfach Folgendes?


			
				testur hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> [url="#"]1[/url]
> ```


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

genau des, wsa jonnsn meint brauch ich.

wollte des einfach über genau einen link machen, weil ich sowas in der richtung gleich mitladen lassen will.


gruß


----------



## merlin2 (30. Aug 2007)

Was hindert dich daran, einen Link zu verwenden?


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2007)

hi

weil ich den direkten link wo speziell einbaun wollte, wo man den link dann nicht mehr betätigen braucht..


gruß


----------



## merlin2 (30. Aug 2007)

Aber wo denn?
Am Aufruf wird sich nichts ändern, nur an der Stelle im HTML.


----------



## Guest (4. Sep 2007)

hi

sorry, dass ich jetzt erst schreib aber ich war übers we nicht da... 

ich wollt des einfach in einen direkten link einpacken, dass ich des etwas automatisieren kann... 

gruß


----------

